# San Diego Kayak Fishing Report 8-5-06



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

Got to the launch 4am, saw about 10 others there setting up. Mark Pierpont, and Dave Easton showed up shortly. The plan was to head to the scripps pier and get bait. Dave and I went to the Pier as Mark was setting up. After loading up on some baits, Dave tells me, "lets throw some baits on for our troll back." Shortly afterwards, about 100 ft west of the pier........zzz...zz..zzz..ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!! I thought, "freaking Sealion!!" little did I know I would be saying that later. Fought this fish in the dark 5:30am for about 15 mins... see white color, thought..hmmm maybe a WSB.... then I see the fork...27 lbs 3 ozs... NICE!!!!!!!! Done about 5:45am, but head out to meet with Mark...










Everyone was Bendo... Lots of rats with a couple nicer mixed in, Mike Knott had a nice fish, thanks for the brew!

Ski with a phone call! :lol:










Lit up-1










Pierpont










Jay










Mike Knott










Dave H with a WSB!!!










A better shot of my fish... 27 lbs 3 ozs...










One released about 6 lbs...

First my firecracker release... Kind of cool, I stuck my camera underwater, and you can see it swim off...

http://media.putfile.com/YT-release

Got another nice 20ish YT, stolen from a Sealion,

The Sealion Battle on Video...

I had to break them up because Putfile wouldn't upload the whole file.

Sealion Part I

http://media.putfile.com/Sealion-Part-I

Sealion Part II

http://media.putfile.com/Sealion-Part-II-

Sealion Part III

http://media.putfile.com/Sealion-III-16

It was hairy out there, more than these videos can reflect, the sealion was about 1 ft of my bow a couple of times. I could have bounced the YT on my deck twice, but I feared the sealion would jump on my yak... Disclaimer do not try this at home!!

Chris


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Great stuff Chris! What an awesome adventure you guys look like you had! As a matter of interest what were you using for bait (and I don't mean the Kingfish for the seal)?

Fantastic post!

John


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

GDay Chris

Mate, you never cease to amaze me man. Unbelievable

Those photo's are heart breaking Im sooo jealous

 fishing Russ


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yep, everyone in the photos are grinning from ear to ear. Good fish over there


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Chris, another top report.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome fishing Chris top report


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Absolutely awesome. I'm so jealous, those big fish would be incredible from a yak. Great stuff.
Cheers
col.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome report Chris 

Great pics and clips mate, keep em coming!


----------



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> i would like to ask wether you guys have problems with white sharks over there as you seem to have a lot of sea mammals around judging from your posts.


We had a resident White that was finning often during our White Sea Bass run in April and May. They are there, maybe juveniles 12-15 ft. Northern CA is where the BIG Whites live. I try not to think about it, and hope I never see one, but you gotta remember it is the ocean, and I bleed all my fish. Do you guys have big great whites?

Chris


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm lost for words :!: sensational effort on the fishing front. we do have great whites mostly along southern and Western Aus.

They are one of the most amazing sea creatures to see live, full of grace and swift power, absolutelly awesome.

Not sure I'd want to see one, any where near my yak though? :shock:

Milt,


----------

